# heroes of newerth - beta key gesucht



## Gutgore (4. September 2009)

Huhu ,

hat noch irgendjemand nen beta key von heroes of newerth rumliegen? ich muss gestehen ich ahb erst gestern von diesem spiel mitbekommen und als ehamliger dota spieler bin ich doch sehr interresiert am diesem Spiel . Vorallem da es ja sehr viele positive kommentare dazu gibst.

Wäre toll wenn noch jemand einen hätte und mir pn schicken könnte. Wäre sehr dankbar.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

Tja, ich wäre ebenfalls an einen interessiert. Wer einen über hat und diesen sowieso nicht braucht : ich würde mich über eine PN freuen =)


----------



## jolk (4. September 2009)

damit ihr nicht betteln müsst, gebe ich euch mal eine anleitung:
1.Facebook account erstellen/bzw mit vorhandenem einloggen
2. http://www.facebook.com/heroesofnewerth Fan werden
3. ca. 1-3 Tage warten
4. Betakey bekommen (über email meine ich)
5. Spiel downloaden und Account erstellen (links sind in der email)
6. freuen und zocken


Ich selber habe noch einen Key, aber den bewahre ich für einen Freund auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (4. September 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> damit ihr nicht betteln müsst, gebe ich euch mal eine anleitung:
> 1.Facebook account erstellen/bzw mit vorhandenem einloggen
> 2. http://www.facebook.com/heroesofnewerth Fan werden
> 3. ca. 1-3 Tage warten
> ...


Hm, da bin ich ja seit gestern angemeldet... mal warten :X


----------



## Gutgore (4. September 2009)

hmm danke hab mich da mal geregt und beigetreten vll wird das ja was =)


bzw falls wer einen hat pn schicken bitte , wäre dankbar


----------



## jolk (5. September 2009)

achja und man kann betakey nicht direkt versenden sondern man kann betakey nur versenden wenn man email addresse hat ;D


----------



## Nawato (5. September 2009)

Also, ich hab 2 Keys bekommen, wenn jemand einen haben will, soll er mir ne PN schreiben.

Edit: Key ist weg.


----------



## Gutgore (5. September 2009)

eh das ist typisch , sry aber ich machn thread auf frage höfflich nachm key falls wer einen hat ... du hast einen über und wartest darauf das dir jemand ne pn schickt? anstatt mir kurz zu schreiben das du einen über hast , dann hätte man ja weiter reden können.


Trotzdem danke


----------



## Nawato (5. September 2009)

Empfehlen kann ich eigendlich mal bei den Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK8yXg0G8Ew mal in den Komentaren zu gucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da gibt es jemanden der das Pre Ordert hat, und wenn man das hat, kann man weitere Beta Keys an Leute verschicken.


----------



## FireMage-Dima (5. September 2009)

Würde mich auch über einen Key freuen, wenn jemand einen über hat.


----------



## Gutgore (7. September 2009)

suche immernoch , falls wer einen hat bitte pn , danke


----------



## Nawato (10. September 2009)

Also ich kann jetzt Leute in die Beta einladen, wer also n invite möchte, schreibt mir bitte ne PN mit seiner E-mail (ohne gehts nicht).

Edit: So invites sind weg, falls ich noch ein par dazu bekommen sollte, schreib ich es hier rein.


----------



## M_of_D (15. September 2009)

Also falls jemand noch einen hat, ich wäre nicht abgeneigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mesarabel (23. September 2009)

Also wenn jemand hier postet das man ihm eine pm schreiben soll... das ist zwar sehr nett aber irgendwie seh ich das JEDES verdammte mal zu spät... deshalb post ich einfach meine email adresse hier rein und falls jemand einen übrig hat und mir diesen schicken kann das wäre verdammt nett..

email: mesaa@gmx.de


----------



## So easy (12. Oktober 2009)

Mesarabel schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand hier postet das man ihm eine pm schreiben soll... das ist zwar sehr nett aber irgendwie seh ich das JEDES verdammte mal zu spät... deshalb post ich einfach meine email adresse hier rein und falls jemand einen übrig hat und mir diesen schicken kann das wäre verdammt nett..



Ich Tuhe es dir nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär echt super wenn es klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

19leo90@web.de  

danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Oktober 2009)

Was ist das fürn Spiel?


----------



## Tabuno (12. Oktober 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was ist das fürn Spiel?


http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/


----------



## buzzhead (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi zusammen

Würde mich ebenfalls über einen Beta-Key riesig freuen. Falls wer Schlüssel versenden kann, bitte an:
*marius.gruhne@bluewin.ch*

Danke im Voraus (falls es klappt ^^)

Greetz


----------



## ReCoo (24. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn noch wer einen Invite oder einen Key für mich hat, würde ich mich sehr drüber freuen.
reco88@t-online.de

wäre echt nett.


----------



## advanced08 (25. Oktober 2009)

würde mich auch über einen key freuen 

advanced@e-mail.tl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. Oktober 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> am besten per pn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Per PN geht nicht, wir brauchen deine E-Mail Addresse. Ich selbst hab noch einen Key übrig, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich dem nicht lieber noch irgendeinem Freund gebe...


----------



## advanced08 (25. Oktober 2009)

edit: hab einen gefunden danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für alle die noch einen brauchen 

eine schwedische seite verlost sie hier gibt es eine anleitung 

http://jerk.bplaced.net/Blog/2009/08/17/be...grenzte-anzahl/

edit2: hab meinen gerade bekommen nach der regestrierung kann man sich sofort einen nehmen .... allerdings dauert es manchmal bis man eine e-mail von der seite bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2009)

Danke advance08 für den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin grad am installieren


----------



## Yem (26. Oktober 2009)

hat noch wer nen key? wäre sehr dankbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-> kali432@web.de

MfG


----------



## Dominau (27. Oktober 2009)

Yem schrieb:


> hat noch wer nen key? wäre sehr dankbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hat doch jemand eine Seite verlinkt wo du sofort einen Key bekommst nach dem anmelden^^
Klick mich!
Einfach alles machen was in der Anleitung steht..dann hast einen.
Ich habs gestern noch gemacht, also gibts warscheinlich noch welche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Thip (27. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Beta-Key freuen, falls einer übrig ist würde ich auch gerne einen nehmen.

Thip.s@gmx.de


----------



## advanced08 (27. Oktober 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Da hat doch jemand eine Seite verlinkt wo du sofort einen Key bekommst nach dem anmelden^^
> Klick mich!
> Einfach alles machen was in der Anleitung steht..dann hast einen.
> Ich habs gestern noch gemacht, also gibts warscheinlich noch welche.
> ...



warum liest keiner ...


----------



## Razyl (27. Oktober 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> warum liest keiner ...


"DAS LIMIT FÜR DIE BETA KEYS IST ERREICHT."
Weil das dort steht!


----------



## XXI. (28. Oktober 2009)

Heroes@quantentunnel.de falls noch jemand einen Key hat^^

Hat isch erledigt bruach keinen mehr


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Oktober 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> warum liest keiner ...


Mangelnde Begabung.


----------



## advanced08 (28. Oktober 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "DAS LIMIT FÜR DIE BETA KEYS IST ERREICHT."
> Weil das dort steht!



mein beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Mangelnde Begabung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invîncible (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo würde mich riesig über einen Beta Key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Emailadresse: raphaelwir@yahoo.de

Danke schonmal im Voraus für den lieben Spender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg


----------



## Rivon (1. November 2009)

so ich will ma nich so sein spiel das spiel ja schon seit fast 2 monaten und hab noch nen key rumliegen
den gibs aber net einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der erste der mir den armory link von meinem pala postet bekommt den key 
sollte ja nich allzu schwer herauszufinden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rivon (3. November 2009)

Rivon schrieb:


> der erste der mir den armory link von meinem pala postet bekommt den key
> sollte ja nich allzu schwer herauszufinden sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/push key is noch da will den keiner mehr ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (3. November 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...and&n=Rivon ?

Hab zwar einen, aber der erste der sich im Thema meldet bekommt einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rivon (3. November 2009)

echt unglaublich wieviele mir den link geschickt haben anstatt auf meinem buffed profil nach meinem char zu schauen^^ (soll btw heißen link vom vorposter is falsch)

key is raus an flouyd - er hats als einziger gepackt oO

hätte das net für so schwer gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (3. November 2009)

so habe gerade gesehen ,dass ich aus irgendeinem grund  4 frei habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also die ersten 4 leute die mir per pn ihre emailaddresse schicken bekommen einen key

edit.: alle weg


----------



## Nawato (4. November 2009)

So ich hab nun auch wieder 3 frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So 3 Leute können sich melden MIT EMAIL per PM und dann schick ich ihnen n Invite! 
Edit: Hm aufeinmal sind die 3 weitern Invites Weg, obwohl ich noch keine Vergeben habe, mal sehen ob es später wieder geht :/

Edit2: So nun geht es wieder und ich hab noch einen Invite, also melden ;D


----------



## M_of_D (6. November 2009)

Hab hier auch noch 3 Keys, meldet euch einfach per PM.


----------



## Nawato (6. November 2009)

So meine Invites sind alle raus! Sorry an die jenigen die keinen gekriegt haben, vielleicht bekomm ich ja noch Invites 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bf2freak93 (7. November 2009)

ich bin auch noch auf der suche nach einem beta key.
wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn mir jemand einen schicken könnte.

bf2freak93@gmx.de

danke im vorraus.
mfG


----------



## Koksleiche (9. November 2009)

M_of_D schrieb:


> Hab hier auch noch 3 Keys, meldet euch einfach per PM.



hättest du noch nen beta key übrig??ß würd mich sehr freun spiele schon seit 3 jahren dota und bin schon seit längerem auf der suche nach einem beta key


----------



## M_of_D (9. November 2009)

Meine 3 Keys sind leider schon alle weg. Sry.


----------



## Sqi (9. November 2009)

wer noch nen key über hat bitte mal : nik-nak@live.de einladen danke =)


----------



## Izedevil (10. November 2009)

Hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin schon länger auf der Suche nach nem Beta Key  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wäre echt richtig geil wenn jemand von euch mir einen per email senden könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also meine emailadresse ist m.karch77@web.de 

wäre wirklich richtig froh wenn mir jemand einen beta key zuschicken würde :]

schon mal danke im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garziil (11. November 2009)

Also nen Betakey wäre schon ne tolle sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 falls jemand noch einen erübrigen kann: Hakorae@web.de


----------



## Zonalar (11. November 2009)

Ich wäre auch froh nach nem Beta-Key. Wenn sich einer dazu erbarmen könnte, wäre das voll töffte^^
Bitte senden an: benjaminhauri@hotmail.com


----------



## R0NNY_RU (11. November 2009)

Hi Guys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin ein totaler Fan von diesem Game und habe bis jetzt bei nem Kollegen gezoggt ... 
würd mich freuen wenn mir jem. ein Key schicken kann, oder wie man die bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich danke euch
hier meine E.Mail : ronny-in-da-house@web.de


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2009)

Hab noch 2 Keys zu vergeben.

Die ersten beiden, die mir 'ne PM mit ihrer eMail Adresse und der (wirklich simplen) Auflösung folgenden Therms schicken, bekommen einen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raivel92 (11. November 2009)

Hi Leute wenn ihr noch einen habt bitte gebt ihn mir

Email : raivel@gmx.de

ICQ : 441889436

Wäre euch echt verbunden!! Bin so Dota süchtig


----------



## spectrumizer (11. November 2009)

Einer ist weg. Einer ist übrig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phylanx (11. November 2009)

Hey spectrumizer, bitte gib mir den Key!!!

leo.krohne@gmx.de

Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Antwort ist übrigens 1+1=2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R0NNY_RU (11. November 2009)

lol ich dacht ich habe Mathe hinter mir xD 
Was ne Quälerei^^


----------



## Phylanx (11. November 2009)

Hehe, ich hab's auch nicht ausgerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt will ich meinen Key haben, aber spectrumizer ist nicht online gewesen seit seinem Post -.-

ICH WILL ZOCKEN!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R0NNY_RU (11. November 2009)

ich will auch zoggen ... vor allem weil alle meine friends ausm Clan z.Z. das Game spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. November 2009)

Phylanx schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist übrigens 1+1=2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Key ist raus.

*Alle Keys vergeben.*

@R0NNY_R: Wenn deine Leute aus dem Clan das Spiel spielen, lass dich doch von denen einladen? Jeder, der da einen Account registriert, bekommt 5 Einladungen, die er vergeben kann.


----------



## advanced08 (12. November 2009)

Ich hab jetzt noch 3 Keys


----------



## amazingmonk (12. November 2009)

wäre nett wenn du mir einen key schicken könntest


----------



## XXI. (12. November 2009)

Kriegt man die KEys auch wenn man selber zur Beta eingeladen wurde? Wenn ja wo find ich die? Bzw. wo finde ich die Möglichkeit Leute einzuladen?


----------



## Tabuno (12. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Kriegt man die KEys auch wenn man selber zur Beta eingeladen wurde? Wenn ja wo find ich die? Bzw. wo finde ich die Möglichkeit Leute einzuladen?


Denke nicht, dass man die kriegt wenn man selbst nur eingeladen wurde.
Habe übrigens auch noch drei Keys übrig, die ersten 3, die mir eine PM senden, bekommen ihn. (bitte mit E-Mail-Addresse)


----------



## Nawato (12. November 2009)

Also ich wurde auch eingeladen und hab insgesamt 5 Keys bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (12. November 2009)

Also, ich hab meinen Beta key von so einer Seite, hatte aber am ersten Tag keine Invites, aber jetzt nach 2-3 Wochen 3 Stück .( nun noch 1)


----------



## XXI. (13. November 2009)

Wo auf der HP würde ich die Keys denn finden?


----------



## Nawato (13. November 2009)

bei beta.heroesofnewerth.com/invites.php ^^ oder /invite.php weiss net mehr so genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dürftest aber noch keine haben, kommen immer erst nach n par Wochen.


----------



## Tabuno (13. November 2009)

Invites:   2/5 used
failed to send.
Irgendwie gehts im Moment nicht, ich probiers heute abend nochmal...


----------



## Deppomat (14. November 2009)

Ich möchte das Spiel auch unbedingt spielen, hast du vieleicht für mich auch noch einen Key frei? Wäre dir echt dankbar!!

H4wkeye@live.de


----------



## spectrumizer (14. November 2009)

XXI. schrieb:


> Kriegt man die KEys auch wenn man selber zur Beta eingeladen wurde? Wenn ja wo find ich die? Bzw. wo finde ich die Möglichkeit Leute einzuladen?


Ja. Jeder, der einen Beta Account erstellt (durch Einladung) erhält 5 Keys. Nach dem Einloggen haste in der Menüleiste rechts den vorletzten Button "Invite".


----------



## advanced08 (14. November 2009)

es sind nur 3 keys


----------



## spectrumizer (14. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung, hatte 5. Drei hab ich hier vergeben, einen an Kumpel und einen hab ich noch offen, den lass ich aber reserviert.


----------



## silezn (14. November 2009)

suche auch noch nen beta key, falls jemand einen über hat.. würd mich freuen 
silezn@arcor.de


----------



## Moshstyle (14. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Bin jetzt auch auf das Game gestoßen, sieht auf jeden Fall schomma klasse aus!

Würd mich riesig über nen Beta Key freuen, damit ichs mal antesten kann.

Danke im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cektop (15. November 2009)

Hey 

habe vor einer guten Woche das Spiel HoN entdeckt und muss sagen,
dass es mir und meinem Freund gefällt. Das Problem ist, dass nur er
einen Key besitzt.

Und da ich nicht Tag und Nacht bei ihm sitzen will um es bei dem zu
zocken, würde ich mich über einen " Invite " sehr freuen.

Bitte sendet mir einen Key.
Ich halte es langsam nicht mehr aus. =)

Hier sogar nochmal meine e-mail-adresse: cektop-sektor@web.de
Hoffe auf eine baldige Einladung.

MfG Cektop


----------



## Deppomat (15. November 2009)

Will nochmal drauf hinweisen das ich immernoch einen Beta Key suche ^^

H4wkeye@live.de


----------



## Saneysa (15. November 2009)

Heyho Liebe Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde auch sehr gerne einen Beta key bekommen und wäre euch überaus dankbar wenn mir jmd. einen anbieten würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe nur gutes über das Spiel gehört und auch die Screenshots finde ich echt schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.  meine email ist   Sarinasweety@gmx.de


----------



## KaworuNagisa (16. November 2009)

Falls jemand noch einen Key für mich hat, wäre das total super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EMail: kaworu.tabris@freenet.de


----------



## spectrumizer (16. November 2009)

Cektop schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass nur er
> einen Key besitzt.


Warum lädt er dich dann nicht ein?


----------



## Nawato (16. November 2009)

Nach einer Woche  hat man noch keinen Invite Key, ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Cektop (16. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Warum lädt er dich dann nicht ein?



weil er seine invites schon leider an seine kumpels vergeben hat


----------



## advanced08 (17. November 2009)

warum hast du dann keinen o.o


----------



## testric (18. November 2009)

hi, hat noch jmd. einen key übrig?

...hab gestern dota gespielt und jmd. meinte dass hon viel besser sei. darauf hin fragete ich was "hon" ist. er sagte das sei so wie dota, nur besser (bessere graphik, leaverprotection, usw.)

...seitdem habe ich etwas im inet recherchiert und herausgefunden, dass man einen beta-key braucht um es zu spielen. weil ich schon jahrelang ein riesen dota-fan bin, wollte ich hon auch unbedingt mal antesten. in diesem sinne: FALLS JMD. NOCH EINEN KEY HAT, BITTE SCHICKEN!!!

an: dj_dicht@yahoo.de

mgf
testric


----------



## Balresch (19. November 2009)

Ich bin auch noch verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einem Key!! Würde mich sehr über eine PN oder eine Mail an balresch(at)gmail.com freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brennus Vetus (19. November 2009)

Ich suche auch noch einen Beta Key aber leider hatte ich bisher wohl etwas pech. Na ja aber wen wundert es allein hier suchen ja schon genug.
Also wenn von euch noch jemand einen hat würde ich mich darüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

brennusvetus@hotmail.com


----------



## Furiel (20. November 2009)

Ich hätte noch 3 invites zu vergeben.

Die ersten 3 PN's an mich bekommen einen, sobald ich daheim bin.

*- Alle 3 vergeben -*


----------



## Balresch (21. November 2009)

ach ärgerlich, jetzt war ich wieder nicht schnell genug.. hat noch jemand nen key..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balresch (22. November 2009)

Okay, ich bin sogar schon bereit, etwas gegen den beta key zu tauschen.. Schreibt mir ne PN falls Ihr Vorstellungen habt.


----------



## SiLeNTHacK (22. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Need auch nen Beta Key =) wäre sehr nice wenn ich einen Abstauben kann.
Hab schon alle seiten abgegeammelt... aber vergebens -.- *snief*

BITTE HELFT MIR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerne per PN oder ICQ 135778540


----------



## Zujin (23. November 2009)

Hi,

falls noch jemadn einen invite hat bzw beta key wäre ich echt dankbar.

also einfach mir ne pm schreiben. 

Vielen dank Zujin


----------



## Furiel (23. November 2009)

Kleine Anmerkung am Rande, wenn ihr jemandem nach einem Invite fragt, braucht dieser dazu eure E-Mail Adresse : )

Mfg Furiel


----------



## Moshstyle (26. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

falls jemand mal wieder nen Beta Key zu vergeben hat, bin immer noch sehr intressiert!

Meine Email "Daputzi@t-online.de"

Danke!


----------



## padi1992 (26. November 2009)

Hallo ich bin gerade auch noch auf der suche nach einem Beta key wenn jemandn och einen hätte wäre echt Klasse würde auch irgendwas dafür geben oder machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Email:patrick_schies@web.de
Falls irgendjemand noch einen zur verfügung hat wäre echt nett danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (26. November 2009)

Ich kann meine Betakeys leider nicht versenden, weil da steht failed to send... keine Ahnung was da los ist. Entschuldigung, eigentlich hätte ich noch drei aber es will einfach nicht klappen.


----------



## strandhuscher (27. November 2009)

wenn ganz zufällig noch jemand nen key hat ich würde ihn liebengerne nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

strandhuscher@web.de

danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitrone.Saft (27. November 2009)

würd mich auch über nen key freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 such schon seit wochen


----------



## baxxterHP (27. November 2009)

hi,
ich suche auch schon seit längerem nach einem Key, zogge schon ewig Dota und würde mich freuen falls jemand einen Key übrig hat.
email : rulerbarto@gmx.de


----------



## Chaos-mufdi (1. Dezember 2009)

sollte noch jemand nen key haben würd ich auch gern einen nehmen bitte an 


mufdi1@web.de


----------



## Pilgrim24 (3. Dezember 2009)

Huhu Würde mich auch echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Über  ein Kay also wen Jemand noch einen hat hier mal meine e-mail add

Superdupa84@web.de 

Würde mich echt wien keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## werzuop (4. Dezember 2009)

suche auch einen key... würde mich freuen wenn jmd noch einen übrig hat

Danke


----------



## w0lf3er (4. Dezember 2009)

würde mich auch über einen BetaKey freun :-)

wolfer@email.de

Danke :-)


----------



## mullewulle2 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hey, ich würde mich auch unglaublich über nen beta-key oder invite freuen, falls jemand so nett wäre und noch einen über hat

meine email adresse: mullewulle@gmx.de


----------



## Livingheℓℓ (6. Dezember 2009)

Würde gern 2 haben, für mich und einen Freund.
Bitte an Sebastian@13megapixel.de senden!
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brennus Vetus (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich suche leider auch noch einen Beta Key irgend wie hatte ich bis jetzt immer Pech.
Ich hoffe einer von euch kann noch einen vergeben entweder per PM oder an brennusvetus@hotmail.de .
Schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## Laz0rgun (6. Dezember 2009)

~


----------



## Knackbacke (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann Euch Ebay ans Herz legen, soll diverse Leute geben, die da ihre Beta-Invites verschleudern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da bekommt ihr für um die 5 € nen Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (6. Dezember 2009)

Für 30€ bekommt man das Spiel ...

hab noch einen Key wenn ihn wer möchte Pn schicken


----------



## Spendox (6. Dezember 2009)

@advanced08: würde ich mich drüber freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



spendox@googlemail.com


----------



## advanced08 (7. Dezember 2009)

Und weg ist er.

Wir bräuchten mal ein "Sammelthema" mit tipps tricks usw


----------



## xeqtr` (9. Dezember 2009)

Falls noch wer nen Key hat, oder ne gute Möglichkeit schnell an einen ran zu kommen, ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen.

Kann evtl. auch was für den Key bieten, allerdings nicht viel :/



MfG


----------



## Minowara (9. Dezember 2009)

hi,

volker.brandy@gmail.com...
würd mich echt freuen wenn, jemand einen über hätte, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schöne Grüsse Mminowara


----------



## xeqtr` (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich push hier mal. =)


----------



## Langleu (12. Dezember 2009)

sollte noch jemand einen Betakey zum abgeben haben, ich bin immer bereit einen zu nehmen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xeqtr` (13. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal nen push^,^


----------



## skipjack (15. Dezember 2009)

Hey vielleicht interessiert es ein paar von euch, da ich mal einen buffedcast über hon gesehen hab.
http://www.alienwarearena.com/event/hon-beta-giveaway/
dort werden 25.000 betakeys verschenkt. ich denke damit ist jeder bedient.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2009)

Klingt zwar nett, aber ich denke nicht, dass das hier in Ordnung ist. Fällt wohl unter Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Laz0rgun (15. Dezember 2009)

iih da muss man sich ja anmelden x) Aber das Alienware ist, wirds wohl nicht allzu gefährlich sein.

Edit: Seite kostet was?
*3. Fees and Payments

You agree to pay the entry fees when applicable found on the Site in accordance with the payment terms described on the Site. We will bill your account ("Billing Account") through PayPal. You must provide current, complete and accurate information for your Billing Account. You must promptly update all information to keep your Billing Account current, complete and accurate (such as a change in billing address, credit card number, or credit card expiration date), and you must promptly notify us if your payment method is canceled or if you become aware of a potential breach of security, such as the unauthorized disclosure or use of your user name or password. *


----------



## Jenny90 (15. Dezember 2009)

Huhu.

Ich hbae da ein kleines problem =(
Ich möchte auch gerne HoN spielen, leider hat mein Kumpel
seine einladungen verschickt.

Würde mich über eine Einladung sehr freuen.

Küsschen Jenny <3


----------



## Jenny90 (15. Dezember 2009)

ohh email vergessen 

jenny.stanzen@gmx.de

=-*


----------



## Iqs (20. Dezember 2009)

Hätte auch noch einen rumfliegen und würde den gerne gegen einen Allods Online Beta Key eintauschen.
Pm an mich, wenn jemand tauschen möchte.


----------



## advanced08 (20. Dezember 2009)

> Beta Key Registration
> 
> 24 hours of open beta registration coming this week. We will update all our fans with the special URL to get into the HoN beta. Keep your eyes peeled and you can be part of the HoN craze soon enough!
> 
> ...



quelle : http://www.facebook.com/heroesofnewerth


----------



## picostar (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusamm,

Wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand einen Heroes of Newearth Beta-Key hat?!

Bin schon lange auf der suche nach einem, aber vergebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Höre immer von einem freund das es richtig gut sein soll, möchte es endlich mal sebst spielen !

Also falls jemand einen hat, pm me, oder hier meine email  : JulianRoelke@gmx.de

Danke im Vorraus.

lg picostar


----------



## Jocky08 (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde auch gerne Heroes of Newerth spielen und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir einer einen Key schicken könnte.
Habe mir schon einiege Videos angeschaut und will das unbedingt auch spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn mir einer einen Key schicken könnte =)

--> Jocky92@web.de


----------



## Folion (9. Januar 2010)

Grüße euch,

ich würde auch recht gerne HON spielen, aber leider findet sich nirgends mehr ein Key für mich.
Wäre einer von euch so nett, mir einen key zu schicken?


Würde mich sehr freuen wenn einer von euch so nett wäre.

Vielen Dank im vorraus

Folion

notostolos@yahoo.de


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

geh auf Die Seite und hol dir einen.
Musst dich nur registrieren.

und keine Angst, das is von Alienware also von wegen Keylogger pipapo


mfg


----------



## Folion (9. Januar 2010)

Die haben da leider keine mehr.
Trotzdem danke dir!

Gruß
Folion


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

Heroes of Newerth
Closed Beta Keys Remaining
12742

ehm ?

keine mehr ??


----------



## Folion (9. Januar 2010)

das ist jetzt seltsam, mir werden 0 keys angezeigt.

Heroes of Newerth
Closed Beta Keys Remaining
0

Du meinst doch da wo auch dieser blaue Button Get Key ist. Bei mir ist da eine Fette null drüber. und wenn ich da drauf klicke, kommt eine Liste mit allen möglichen Betas und da ist bei jeder (bis auf einem asia grinder item key giveaway) alles auf 0.

Sollte ich einen Fehler machen, lasst es mich wissen.

Gruß Folion

Und ja ich bin eingeloggt.

P.S.: In dem Forum dort, rufen die Leute auch nach neuen Keys.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Januar 2010)

ok ^^  dann liegts wohl an meinem Browser    ;D


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> ok ^^  dann liegts wohl an meinem Browser    ;D


Heroes of Newerth
Closed Beta Keys Remaining
12031

Steht da. Also gibt es doch noch Keys?


----------



## Folion (10. Januar 2010)

WTF wieso werden mir (und anscheinend auch noch anderen Leuten) null angezeigt?!
Das regt auf will zocken -.-

Gruß
Folion

Hat sich dank eines lieben Community Mitglieds erledigt!
Vielen lieben Dank nochmal an die Person, die ich um ihr spams zu vermeiden nicht hier nennen will.
* DANKE*


----------



## Hudini_wl (14. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wollt bescheid sagen, dass es auf www.guidesofnewerth.de ein paar Keys abzugreifen gibt.

MfG

Daniel


----------



## Lisko34 (14. Januar 2010)

Hi, hab mir grad auf alienware nen key geholt gibt noch um die 2000 stück !!


Gruß Lisko


----------



## Hydrad (17. Januar 2010)

Lisko34 schrieb:


> Hi, hab mir grad auf alienware nen key geholt gibt noch um die 2000 stück !!
> 
> 
> Gruß Lisko




Stand bei dir das die noch 2000 Stück haben?
Bei mir steht schon seit 4 Tagen das die null haben


----------



## Skull3d (18. Januar 2010)

Hio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hätte auch geren einen HoN beta key, mir wird auf alienware auch 0 angezeigt ung kann sonst leider keinen finden.

Meine E-mail: muellerrobert1@gmx.de


----------



## salzstange5 (19. Januar 2010)

hi,
ich habe das selbe problem, bei mir steht auch nur eine 0 :<
wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte, wie man das problem beheben kann oder mir direkt einen beta key schicken an
pfefferkuchen_pferd@yahoo.de
danke schonmal im vorraus

e: dankeee :3


----------



## latschod (20. Januar 2010)

huhu ich suche auch noch dringend ein account sprich key, würde auch tauschen bitte per pm meldne danke


----------



## Seph018 (20. Januar 2010)

müsste noch 3 keys verschenken können, wenn jemand brauch einfach ne pm schicken.
edit: leider alle raus


----------



## Der ruhige (24. Januar 2010)

Möchte auch ein beta key haben bitte ^^

Email: chrc@hotmail.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pichl89 (24. Januar 2010)

hey jungs


würd mich auch sehr freuen über ein beta key!


hellforce_@hotmail.com


thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhauster (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

suche auch schon verzweifelt nach einem Beta-Key, falls noch jemand einen hat oder mich einladen kann, würde ich mich riesig über eine kurze PN oder Email an nisita1986@gmx.de dahingehend freuen! =)
MfG


----------



## zentaj (28. Januar 2010)

Ich finde leider auch kein Key, hab schon auf alles Seiten die hier gelinkt wurden versuch.

Kann mir jmd bitte helfe? Wäre echt sehr dankbar.

E-Mail: kortan3@freenet.de


----------



## FlyButter (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe leider erst gestern über die Existenz solcher Betakeys erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab mir mal nen paar Trailer angeschaut etc.... bin einfach fasziniert, zumal ich auch
ein leidenschaftlicher DotAspieler war. Nun ist es mir leider ein wenig langweilig geworden...
Zeit für etwas Neues! Ich würde alles für einen Betakey geben.... außer Geld.
Ich glaube ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie schlimm das ist auf jede Seite zu gehen,
immer wieder Hoffnung gemacht zu bekommen, um dann zu lesen, dass leider keine
Keys mehr vorhanden sind! Ich sehe dies hier als einzige noch vorhandene Möglichkeit an.
Wenn nun jemand noch einen Betakey rumliegen hat und eine gute Tat vollbringen möchte,
möge er mir diesen als E-Mail schicken an:

 	p.a.bertels@t-online.de

Auch hier werde ich mir nicht zuviele Hoffnungen machen, dennoch schonmal ein sehr herzliches



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paukenpaule (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde mich auch noch über einen Key, oder über eine Einladung von jemandem freuen.
War nie so der Dotaspieler, aber seit League of Legends hat mich dieses Genre regelrecht angefixt, ich brauch HoN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sicco19@googlemail.com könnt ihr mir mailen, falls jemand möchte.

Gruß


----------



## n0o65y (31. Januar 2010)

Hi, 

würde mich über einen Key sehr freuen!
Hab mir das game bei einem freund angesehen der schon einen hat und ja echt goil!
Würden es gerne mal gemeinsam zoggn aber leider fehlt mir der key dazu /=

n0o65y@gmx.at

lg


----------



## t00n (31. Januar 2010)

halli hallo...ich würde mich über einen betakey echt freuen...

meine kollegen zocken alle das game und ich kann nur im ts zuhören was sie für ein spass haben...würde mich echt sehr freun wenn ihr mir einen geben könntet...

meine mail...tobiloeffler@online.de

mfg t00n


----------



## frank_furz (1. Februar 2010)

heeeeey!
ich suche einen betakey für hon, wäre sehr nett, wenn jemand einen über hätte.
dota ist wirklich langweilig geworden, es muss was neues her und hon sah richtig gut aus, als ich es beim kumpel gesehen hatte.
würde an die decke springen, wenn mir jemand einen per pn schicken würde.
have a nice day, cheers!


----------



## AemJaY (3. Februar 2010)

es scheint zwar aussichtslos zu sein, aber vielleicht hat ja noch einer nen invite über.
Wenn ja dann soll er den mir doch senden auf juen[at]whassup[dot]ch

freue mich.

danke


----------



## Luilu (4. Februar 2010)

Ich würde auch einen nehmen, wenn jemand einen übrig hat, würds gern mal mit LoL, was ich aktuell spiele vergleichen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KamoiKage (6. Februar 2010)

naja zocke momentan lol aber wuerde hon auch mal sehr sehr gerne anzocken weil es optisch besser aussieht wie lol und es wirkt auch so als gebe es in hol mehr heros was immer jut is ^^ naja fals noch jemand nen invite oder key hatt würde ich mich über ne mail sehr freuen (spada@gmx.de)


----------



## HeroesofNewerth (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo, hab noch 2 beta keys übrig wer einen will bitte eine e mail adresse an moreas@gmx.net schreiben! viel spaß mit HoN falls ihr euch einen von mir geben lasst! (keiner mehr da Sorry)


----------



## CZECHer (11. Februar 2010)

Hallöchen,

ich spiele nun auch seit geraumer Zeit DotA und bin wirklich begeistert vom Konzept von Heroes of Newerth. Ich würde gerne von Beginn an dabei sein.
Könnt ihr mir bitte einen rießigen Gefallen tun und mir einen Beta-Key per PM schicken? Wäre wirklich toll!

Thx


----------



## tummmi (13. Februar 2010)

Hi ,
Hab vor einer Woche von diesem Speil erfahren und bin voll heiß darauf würd mich echt freuen wenn jemand mich einladen kann oder noch einen key übrig hat?!

mail:andi1986do@hotmail.de


----------



## M_of_D (15. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal wieder 3 Invites übrig, schickt mir einfach eine pn mit eurer email-adresse.


----------



## Nghi (16. Februar 2010)

Hey Servus , bin erst Heute auf dieses Forum gestoßen , ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
 Ich bin leidentschaftlicher DotA Spieler, jedoch habe ich erst gestern Erfahren dass es ein eigenes Spiel für DotA gibt.
 Nun bin ich am verzweifeln , weil es keine Key's mehr gibt , und suche schon seit Paar tagen die ganze Zeit... 
wäre nett wenn ich einen Key per PM bekomme

 lg nghi


----------



## Skatero (16. Februar 2010)

Nghi schrieb:


> Hey Servus , bin erst Heute auf dieses Forum gestoßen , ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
> Ich bin leidentschaftlicher DotA Spieler, jedoch habe ich erst gestern Erfahren dass es ein eigenes Spiel für DotA gibt.
> Nun bin ich am verzweifeln , weil es keine Key's mehr gibt , und suche schon seit Paar tagen die ganze Zeit...
> wäre nett wenn ich einen Key per PM bekomme
> ...



Es gibt übrigens auch noch League of Legends. League of Legends ist viel besser und du brauchst keinen Key. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Februar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens auch noch League of Legends. League of Legends ist viel besser und du brauchst keinen Key.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.
Man könnte aber schreiben: League of Legends geht viel mehr in Richtung Casualgaming und könnte je nach Person und dessen Verhältnis zu DotA mehr Spaß machen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab heute mail von HoN bekommen, dass ich noch 3 Keys hab.
Einfach PM an mich und die einladung geht raus.
mfg

soo sin raus
keine mehr da.


----------



## RabRab (17. Februar 2010)

HoN + 50 neue Betakey's die schnellsten bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Download

Viel Spass dabei


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Februar 2010)

Hab auch noch drei Invites offen. PM mit eMail Adresse an mich.

Tante Edith schreit: *Alle Keys sind raus!*


----------



## easter (20. Februar 2010)

hey,
würd das spiel auch gern mal anprobieren. falls jemand noch nen betakey hat bitte pm an mich^^


----------



## AbnormalHirni (24. Februar 2010)

Heyho!

Also ich bin schon eine ganze Weile auf der Suche nach einem HoN Beta Key nur leider vergeblich!
Nun hoffe ich mal auf die Buffed-Community, dass es hier evtl. noch einen kleinen Beta-Key für einen Dota-Fan gibt =)!

Über eine PM mit einem Key würde ich mich freuen!

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Greetz


----------



## Andre Rimbach (26. Februar 2010)

Hey ihr, 

bin auch ein riesen dota und league of legends fan und würde so gerne mal in hon reingucken :-)

hat noch wer ein invite über? email an sephiroth15@web.de

ich bin auch über teamspeak oder vent für games zu haben =)


----------



## Big_Cheese (26. Februar 2010)

Ich würd das auch echt gerne mal antesten
Hab gestern wieder bis 5 in der Früh dota gezockt mit ein paar kumpels <<3

J.lassnig@gmx.at


----------



## Loller1 (9. März 2010)

hiho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 suche schon voll lange.. mein freund hat ein beta key aber ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also wurd ich mich voll freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke im vorraus email : canerdem12345@hotmail.com


----------



## Torben Geldermann (13. März 2010)

Hey,
hätte auch Interesse an einen Beta-Key, da mein Freund einen hat und ich mit ihn schon seid ewigkeit WC3 Dota zocke und nun umsteigen wollten.
Wenn jmd. mich einladen könnte wäre das cool.

MFG

email: Ghost2007@web.de


----------



## Lilith (19. März 2010)

hiho

wäre auch sehr an nem betakey interessiert, wen also noch jemand die mittel hat mir zu helfen, wäre ich echt froh :-D

greez

hellknight_9@hotmail.com


----------



## Thunderlol123 (20. März 2010)

Hi,




ich würde mich sehr über einen Beta Key freuen falls wer einen übrig 

E-mail: paul@familie-behrensdorf.de


----------



## P4dd1 (21. März 2010)

Hay

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen Beta KEy Freuen .

Also wer welche übrig hat

Patrickrempel@web.de

Sendet mir einen.

 Mfg

Paddi


----------



## manio (21. März 2010)

Im deutschen HoN-Forum gibts auch ziemlich oft keys, habe da auch meinen her.


----------



## Hannibal_lektor (22. März 2010)

wenn einer einen überhapt würde ich mich echt freuen ...
wäre sau nett..

mopsnico@web.de

MfG Nico

pls sendet mit einen .. Danke euch schonmal Leute...


----------



## Lunanueva (24. März 2010)

advanced08 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt noch 3 Keys



wäre cool wenn du mir einen schicken könntest

fabe@gmx.at

lg luna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meathackler (11. April 2010)

heyho leute
wäre auch sehr dankbar wenn mir ein key geschickt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



car619lito@hotmail.de

danke im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. April 2010)

Nix mit Key, seit Donnerstag ist das ne open Beta, also kann jeder spielen - auf der Seite registrieren und gib ihm.


----------



## Terrorsatan (2. Mai 2010)

Am 12. Mai geht HoN retail.

d.h. wer spielen will muss 30&#8364; ausgeben


also ich hab spaß an dem Spiel... keine Frage aber 30 &#8364; fürn DotA-Klon geb ich nich aus.
wenns ma für 10&#8364; zu haben is gerne.. aber sonst lern ich mich wieder in DotA ein ^^


----------

